# too much fun!!!



## Misst06 (Nov 15, 2001)

How was everyones new years eve? i can't even tell you how much fun i had! I really just completley let go...including eating things i shouldn't have and drinking pop (ahhhh the carbonation)! This morning i woke up and could already feel my intestinese tying themselves in knots! You add that to me being on anti-biotics also and i'm just gonna have one hell of a week! School starts again tomorrow and i'm worrying myself to death~ i don't know what i'm gonna do!!!if anyone has any "after party" wellness secrets i'd love to hear them. Claire


----------



## Tamgirl21 (Sep 2, 2001)

Claire, Usually what helps me the next day is eating very bland, like toast or rice and drinking alot of tea ( I like the peppermint kind) It just takes a day or two for everything to go back to normal again, so I eat pretty bland for like 2 days. So when you are school, munch on some crackers and for lunch eat like plain turkey on white bread with nothing on it and drink plenty of water!! I hope this helped


----------



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

Had a great new years, went camping (I was sooo scared to do this). Only food was all fried and junk food and alcohol. Had a great time, have the worst smelling gas again (fat content)! It was nice to lighten up and take the bull by the horns though!


----------

